# Do you consider yourself to be an interesting person?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

While I may not consider myself to be a wonderful/good/kind/amazing etc person, I do think of myself as a very interesting person.

I have _so many _quirks and random ideas and my imagination can be insane. I'm very loud and very talkative and I can find humour in so many things. I also have a wide variety of tastes.

I guess that is something good I can say about myself: I'm not boring to be around. I may be not your type of person and I might annoy the hell out of you, but at least you won't be bored


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

For me, it depends, especially on the audience. I think I am painfully dull (and nerdy) to some, but probably interesting enough to others. Some of its my own fault; in person I can be too guarded & I inhibit myself. Online, I am a little more open in some ways, since forums sort of guarantee a shared interest.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

No, I am not interesting, and the thought of my being interesting is ludacris.
I would either have bored you, or turned you lazy. Depends on your level 
of fascination. Most people just get bored.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i would say that i am, i enjoy talking about myself..though i am not vain, i don't think i'm great i just think i'm interesting


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> i would say that i am, i enjoy talking about myself..though i am not vain, i don't think i'm great i just think i'm interesting


haha - you and I have always been very similar in this area


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, there's two ways I interpret that.

To myself, of course I am. Since I like doing what I do and how I think, otherwise I wouldn't do those things and act/think the way I do.

But, even if I've never been told this before, I know that to most people I'm not "interesting" but rather "boring" because most people my age like going out and being around friends almost everyday, going to clubs, drinking/partying, etc. I stay home, use the internet a little too much, read, draw, study, and repeat.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I'm a good person to be around because I'm really perceiving and a good listener. I rarely talk about myself unless people specifically ask. But I guess when I do actually open up I'm probably okay. I'm not super interesting, but I'm a normal person that has a lot of interesting knowledge.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I definitely don't appear interesting at all. I probably appear dull and boring :laughing:
As for whether I really consider myself interesting, I suppose so. Though I think most people are.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

It depends on the circumstance.

If I'm with the right group and environment, I can come up with new and interesting insights of whatever the discussion is about. Most tell me that my ideas are way ahead of its time(whatever that means :mellow.

If I'm in an environment that's new to me or overly noisy(parties, clubs etc) I tend to be very boring since I appear very anxious and impatient of getting myself out of there. Most of the times I find myself very close to the exits, finding the opportune time to get out.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

There's an answer missing in this pole:

"Depends on the person"

I can be very interesting, but if there's no match in interests or what ever, then somebody will think I'm boring.

I'm not somebody that's going to try to be interesting to people. You either think I'm interesting, or you don't. I don't really care either way.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn straight, I'm interesting. And I've earned my "interesting" rights. This is because back in the day when I was a child "interesting" was just called "weird".


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Simply put: No.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I can honestly say that I have never come across an "uninteresting" person. I think people are so complex and unique. I've never been bored by someone. I find it odd that anyone here thinks they aren't interesting. I mean okay, you don't have to be weird like me. But you have to know you're interesting, right? 

Even if you just sat and stared at a damn t.v. all day, I would find that very interesting and I'd want to do research on you. :happy:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope I am not that interesting. Can't think of anything that disproves this. Strange and weird yes. But not that interesting.


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

If interesting associates with complex system, then I would say yes.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Booooring.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm dull as shit, to everyone.:happy:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Self-evaluating ( <------ I'm probably using the wrong word here) depends on when you do it, what mood your in etc.
At the moment I would say: No, I'm not interesting.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I am. I'm just not good at proving it.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm probably considered boring by most of the general population. I consider most of the general population boring as well. Typewise I'm in a minority compared to the general population. My interests are different from them so its no surprise we often consider each other to be boring.


----------



## almost human (Nov 28, 2010)

Hell yes. There's no person on Earth that's like me. Plus I don't care what people think of me.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

On the surface I'm as interesting as a grocery sack. If someone with similar interests got into a deep conversation with me they might find me interesting eventually.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Quite boring


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> Quite boring


Okay. This craziness has to just stop. I just had to pipe in again.

You @perennialurker are like crazy mysterious. You're like a walking Rubik's cube for the blind. You have many sides to you. Interesting thoughts. You are not even "middle of the road" on your beliefs. How the hell do you come up with boring? 

Well okay fine. You call yourself "boring". But "boring" may still be interesting, right? 

I mean, I don't really understand how you are "boring". Maybe you are just bored with yourself? We all get bored with the same-ol' same-ol'. I know I do. 

I just don't understand how someone could consider themselves not interesting. It sort of hurts my head. :sad: How can that be when we are all so different?

Did somebody else tell you this? Maybe you've just been around people who couldn't entertain themselves? Or who didn't care enough to find or get excited about the uniqueness that is you?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I just don't understand how someone could consider themselves not interesting.


Sorry but it's hard to think of myself as interesting. I usually bore people around me quite easily. Even drunk people find me boring:laughing:. Not really sure if there is anything exciting about me.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

This is merely based on people's reaction to me. However, your perspective is much appreciated.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JoetheBull said:


> Sorry but it's hard to think of myself as interesting. I usually bore people around me quite easily. Even drunk people find me boring:laughing:. Not really sure if there is anything exciting about me.





perennialurker said:


> This is merely based on people's reaction to me. However, your perspective is much appreciated.


Okay, I'm going to go ahead a recommend all the self-professed uninteresting people come hang out in the ENFP forum for a bit. I'm sure we'd find you fabulous. Just ask or respond to our questions and we will think you're playing with us. But to warn you, the experience might be overwhelming if you're not used to it. We are a bit random, but very approachable. We also tend to find all individuals very unique.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never met a person that wasn't interesting. A great opening line to use in getting people to open up is, "Everyone has a story. What's yours?" Then sit back and listen. People have excellent and wonderful stories--you just have to get them to open up.

Everyone on this forum intrigues me at some level. Sometimes those of you that continually try to give off vibes of being dull and boring can pique my interest the most.

Like JoetheBull. I doubt anyone tries harder to act like they are boring and everyone should treat them that way. But the truth is that sometimes after reading his posts, I just want to crawl inside his head and poke around to find out what he's hiding. 

Aqualung--doesn't post a lot, but I always stop to read his posts when I run across them.

And OrangeAppled. How intelligent does one have to become before they think that they aren't boring to others?

And the rest of you: Seeker, Paranoid Android, Fine Site, perennialurker, drea, MikeAngell, honey trap, and the rest...do you really think you are boring? 'Cuz I don't find you boring at all--I read what you write...sometimes even your blogs! :crazy:

Why do I read it...because you are interesting and I want to know what makes you, YOU!.

Everyone of you have a story, and it's worth telling. So quit the mealy-mouthed Eeyore act, and go post something about yourself so others can hear what you have to say.

:happy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Shit'cheaa.. I'd do me.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

One of my friends once said "Boring is just the middle of the bellcurve. That's where you find all the people who have more interesting things to do than what you are studying. If A's marks are average, does that mean she is boring? No, it just means she has been drinking and fucking that semester."
I love ISTJ practicality.

There are people who bore the living hell out of me, but they are interesting to someone. Me, mostly the people who find me boring are the people I won't go do things with - things that I find boring, like clubbing. We bore each other. Generally, although I am not perhaps quite as weird as heartturnedtoporcelain, I do ok most of the time. Being slightly oblivious to my audience, though, I _can_ go on a bit sometimes....


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I consider myself an interesting person to myself, I'd not dare to judge myself for others, nor particularly care for their opinion in the first place.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am generally barely noticed but for those who know and appreciate me I think I am quite interesting enough.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

niss said:


> I've never met a person that wasn't interesting. A great opening line to use in getting people to open up is, "Everyone has a story. What's yours?" Then sit back and listen. People have excellent and wonderful stories--you just have to get them to open up.


It's like Will Rogers almost "I never met a man I didn't like." Hmm.. now I have to type him. 

Anyway, I usually like to start with "What did you do today?" There is usually a whole wealth of knowledge that flows from that point on. A person's proficiency and expertise usually becomes apparent. Then I need to tap it because I can learn something from them. They are in their comfort zone, and I get to learn more about life.



> Everyone of you have a story, and it's worth telling. So quit the mealy-mouthed Eeyore act, and go post something about yourself so others can hear what you have to say.
> 
> :happy:


I sort of like the Eeyore act. It works on me. The Tigger inside me wants them to bounce with me. 



Promethea said:


> Shit'cheaa.. I'd do me.


 When I saw that Promethea replied to the thread, I was like "Don't even try....."

Lol. I'm glad you didn't say you were not interesting because that would have been ridiculous. In fact this is how interesting you are. The other night I was trying to dedicate songs to members and mods. I was searching for a song that really fit you. Nothing fit or it would miss you by just that much. Lol. I was going on like 2 hours searching. So I had to post dedications without you. Ugh. Apparently you are too complex for most of the simple songs out there.

But don't you worry. I will find one some day. Everyone has a song, dammit! It will be perfect, and I shall tag you. 



lirulin said:


> One of my friends once said "Boring is just the middle of the bellcurve. That's where you find all the people who have more interesting things to do than what you are studying. If A's marks are average, does that mean she is boring? No, it just means she has been drinking and fucking that semester."
> I love ISTJ practicality.
> 
> There are people who bore the living hell out of me, but they are interesting to someone. Me, mostly the people who find me boring are the people I won't go do things with - things that I find boring, like clubbing. We bore each other. Generally, although I am not perhaps quite as weird as heartturnedtoporcelain, I do ok most of the time. Being slightly oblivious to my audience, though, I _can_ go on a bit sometimes....


Going on a bit is fine. I'd probably find it fascinating. But I also might get a tad bit nervous because I'd be well aware you might find me crazy. :crazy:


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Going on a bit is fine. I'd probably find it fascinating. But I also might get a tad bit nervous because I'd be well aware you might find me crazy. :crazy:


Crazy? How would that be bad?


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I voted a while ago but never commented for some reason...

My vote: "Yes, I feel like I'm a pretty interesting person."

Personally, I don't think I'm all that interesting socially, although I've been told otherwise. The things that are interesting about me are all locked away inside my head, due to the fact that a holo-projector for thoughts hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

lirulin said:


> One of my friends once said "Boring is just the middle of the bellcurve. That's where you find all the people who have more interesting things to do than what you are studying. If A's marks are average, does that mean she is boring? No, it just means she has been drinking and fucking that semester."
> I love ISTJ practicality.
> 
> There are people who bore the living hell out of me, but they are interesting to someone. Me, mostly the people who find me boring are the people I won't go do things with - things that I find boring, like clubbing. We bore each other. Generally, although I am not perhaps quite as weird as heartturnedtoporcelain, I do ok most of the time. Being slightly oblivious to my audience, though, I _can_ go on a bit sometimes....


The people who find you boring are boring people, as far as I'm concerned. You are totally unboring


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been called fascinating_ and_ boring by others. (Thanks for your input people!) As for my own perspective....yeah they're right. I can be either.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

niss said:


> And OrangeAppled. How intelligent does one have to become before they think that they aren't boring to others?


Shouldn't "intelligent" be replaced with "arrogant"? :tongue:
Although I would have to add "all the time" to the end of it also. I'm not boring all the time to everyone, but neither am I interesting all the time to everyone; and that's okay.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

JoetheBull said:


> Sorry but it's hard to think of myself as interesting. I usually bore people around me quite easily. Even drunk people find me boring:laughing:. Not really sure if there is anything exciting about me.


same here...


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Not really, but I can pretend to be.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know if I am or not lol :tongue:


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder how many Ns said yes :crazy:


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I can be interesting and passionate, but i tend to hate myself.
they say.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

BellamysSocket said:


> I wonder how many Ns said yes :crazy:


Ns are more likely to say yes?


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm very interesting but I'm vile


----------



## Ikrash (Dec 19, 2010)

well I am one


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Who dares say I'm uninteresting! As if there is any doubt, guh!


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't consider myself interesting at all. It may be because I do not do too much besides work, eat, watch tv, surf the internet, and sleep. Haha.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

I think i am very interesting. i just realised interesting is a slurring of latin "inter", meaning across, and "est", meaning he/she/it is, so i guess it literally means balanced across many subjects (is across). anyway, i do many different things(footbal[american], wrestling, saxophone, guitar a little bit of clarinet and a tiny bit of flute), and make great grades, and i would say more but i feel egotistical right now. by the way, egotistical comes from latin too, the first syllable means "I".

BY the way, i am the only one that has actually "said"(thought) that i am interesting. i dont broadcast mysefl to other people, i make them come and find me. so far, no who has found me has told me that, so i guess im self confident.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

BellamysSocket said:


> I wonder how many Ns said yes :crazy:


explain why Ns are more likely to say yes.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

Rez said:


> Everyone is interesting no matter what
> 
> because they are not you and you are not them
> 
> ...


YES. i thought about that before i put my first post on this thread, but for some reason pushed it out of my mind, possibly because i subconsciously wanted to brag, i dont really know.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I like to think i am interesting:crazy: I don't know if everyone will agree with that but...oh well=D


----------

